# Just for Fun



## Havtahava

This is Kimberly's daughter. She's out of town, but thought you might want to make some guesses...










More info later...


----------



## CacheHavs

I am going to guess 5???:suspicious:


----------



## Cheryl

I have met Kimberly's people daughter, and this does not look like her.


----------



## ama0722

Woo Hoo :whoo: More puppies (Anne/Leeann-see why I am crazy!)

My guess is going to be 4 big rolly polly cutie pies!

Amanda

Cheryl- LMAO, wait till Kimberly gets home and she finds out!!!


----------



## CacheHavs

Cheryl said:


> I have met Kimberly's people daughter, and this does not look like her.


Cheryl,







Good one


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Hehe~!! I thought the same thing at first! Too funny!
But my guess is 4.... 3 boys and a girl~
When is Hillary due and who is the lucky daddy?


----------



## Havtahava

HEY!!!! That's not what I meant! I'm her people daughter posting... and I'm not super pregnant either! reggers: lol

Good luck guessing!

Any guesses on the date or sire?


----------



## Lina

Love the puppy x-ray! Can't wait to meet them when I'm in California!!! :whoo:


----------



## Lina

Oh and I guess 4 also!


----------



## Suuske747

hhmmmm I seem to see 4 spines 4 skulls.....
but I can't help but thinking I see a fifth skull almost smack dab in the middle whose spine is hiding behind its siblings........
well how many Hillary might be carrying, they surely are going to be again the most lovely sweet havs!!
I am soooo looking forward to these puppies!! Puppy-fix!!eace:


----------



## Laurief

My guess is 5


----------



## Leeann

Let's see I am going to guess 3 boys and 1 girl, as far as the father goes hmmm well it cant be Piaget he is still too young so I am clueless with that.

Delivery date?? Well Kimberly is out of town and her daughter is posting the x-ray so either she called her mom and told her to get home because someone is in labor or Kimberly has mom with her and is delivering puppies out of town. Yup puppies are being born today so I expect to see some pictures later on.

Amanda I do see why you are going crazy, we had a lot of busy dogs this winter and puppies are popping up all over the place..


----------



## pjewel

I see four. As for the rest of it, I haven't got a clue.


----------



## Judy A

Yup, I say 5......


----------



## maryam187

I say 4 and delivery date is in 5-10 days. The cutest boy will be mine :biggrin1: I can't wait to see the babies coat! Imagine the daddy is Bailey, wouldn't that be a match made in heaven???


----------



## dboudreau

My guess is four, even split 2 boys 2 girls, to be born March 25th.


----------



## dboudreau

I just noticed the date on the xray, October 18 2008. These are future puppies. ound:


----------



## anneks

I guess four beautiful puppies. I was thinking all girls again though, but maybe one's a boy. I can't wait until they are born and we get to see pictures!!! Will there be a puppy cam with these ones too????


----------



## Moko

I am in total stunned AWE!

I've never seen anything like this, and it is absolutely FABULOUS! Talk about the miracle of beautiful life!

Four? Five? God, please deliver them healthy and well!


----------



## Thumper

Ohhhh~

And you went to visit Ms. Diane recently, so this is a litter with one of the Gorgeous Windfall boys? Ahh..I can't wait!

I'd say 5

Kara


----------



## ama0722

So I just went and googled it  Because I can't wait for more puppy cam- Gestation is 63 days and an ultra sound can be done around 45 days. So I am saying puppies April 4- we could have an April Showers litter!

Amanda


----------



## Posh's Mom

Amanda that's hilarious that you googled it...so something I was just about to do! 

I think there are five pups in there, I count 4 skulls and 4 spines, but I think there is a sneaky one hiding!

The sneaky one must be a little girl, and so I say 4 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## maryam187

But this is an X-Ray, I think the skulls become this visible only towards the end. I believe my Breeder told me back then, that they do the x-ray usually 1 week prior to the estimated date. Maybe 18-October 2008 was 18-March-2008 so we can expect the puppies sooner than April!


----------



## Havtahava

I can log in from my phone once in a while & read, so this was fun to see on Easter morning. I may get to check one more time before I get home in a few hours.

Debbie, excellent observation on the date!

Kara, great job on the connection. 

Amanda, smart move on researching additional info.

As to the rest of the info, date & gender, I'll be waiting to know right with you.


----------



## ama0722

Ooops I meant to say X-ray Maryam... the non science nor mom person in me doesnt really know the difference!

Also I am wanting all boys! I think I have made my decision that I must get a boy so all litters on the forum will now be all boys!

Amanda


----------



## trueblue

Looks like 5 to me....I can't wait to see some new babies!!!:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

OH! Maryam is right. The film should say March 18. Hill,s bday is in Oct, which was the confusion.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

This is a fun game!

I'm going to guess 5. Three boys and 2 girls. Birthdate April 27. Can't wait!:whoo:


----------



## Thumper

Debby, I just have to say..Salsa is just beaUUUtiful and its SO very neat that you kept the name "Salsa"! So cute.

I hope her personality lives up to her name 

I cant' wait to see this litter! Who's the daddy? 

Kara


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Thanks Kara. Gucci is a doll baby too! Yeah, I loved the name Salsa so we just decided to keep it. She's a little love bug!


----------



## dschles

I think 4 puppies will be born on April 2nd. 3 boys and 1 girl. All will be beautiful.


----------



## CacheHavs

Just to be ornery I will say that they will be your little FOOL babies (April 1st) and will be 5 boys :evil: okay I won't be that bad I say 4 boys and 1 girl.

When is she due?


----------



## Beamer

Congrats Kimberly!!

But I do have a question, as always! 

Why do some females have small litters, while other have huge litters?? For instance, our friends overseas always seem to have huge litters.. 8-9 pups?! Usual breedings around these parts usually produce much less, from what I've seen anyways...
Is it all in the genes? time the breeding takes place? something in the water?? lol

Thanks!!

Ryan


----------



## good buddy

Oh what a nice clear x-ray! I will guess 4 puppies this time. I always add in the surprise hiding puppy and I'm always wrong, so this time I think I'll just stick with what I can clearly see! I don't know when to expect them, but I sure hope they're coming soon and they're sure to be adorable! Hmmmm puppy cam time would be awesum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lina

Ryan, you crack me up with your questions! LOL.

It's the same reason as to why some women have one kid and some have twins and others yet have triplets! It just happens. Some women actually are more genetically predisposed to have twins (usually if there are twins in your family you have a larger likelihood of having twins yourself). But usually it also has to do with how many eggs get released during ovulation and it's possible that a specific bitch will usually release the same number of eggs (large or small) at a time. But it also has to do with the dog and his sperm count and viability. But no one knows exactly how many puppies they will get a specific time. If they knew that, I'm sure a lot of breeders would try to manipulate that to their advantage. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## CinnCinn

OMGoodness! More puppies! Thank goodess! Congratulations!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Well I think I see 5 puppies with one hidden, so I'm going to go for broke and say SIX puppies. And an even split of boys and girls. Happy and safe whelping.


----------



## mckennasedona

I can never see X-rays correctly so I'll just be old fashioned and wait to be surprised like parents did in the old days.....


----------



## juliav

Now how could I have missed such a fun thread!!!
I see five puppies and my guess is three boys, two girls.
I can't wait!!!


----------



## Jane

Havtahava said:


> HEY!!!! That's not what I meant! I'm her people daughter posting... and I'm not super pregnant either! reggers: lol


Hi Brittany: Hey, I'm really glad to hear that, at least for now! :biggrin1:

I am looking forward to seeing the puppies to be!!


----------



## Havtahava

Susan, one of these days I'll have to show you how to read them.

Jane, I see you haven't guessed! Ha ha! I forgot to tell everyone that Jane was so wonderful to go with us for the x-ray last week. She hadn't done it before and we were due for our regular lunch date, so the timing worked out perfectly. So, in other words, Jane already knows how many are in there. She got to hear it straight from the veterinarian's mouth and watched it on the large computer screen as the whole thing was discussed. What a great support for Hillary too!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Ryan, I saw Carolina's answer earlier and nodded as I read it. There is one more factor thrown in for dogs too, but it isn't a cut-and-dry factor. As dogs are bred closer and closer via line breeding and/or inbreeding, eventually they produce fewer offspring. If you do more and more inbreeding in your program (which creates puppies closer to the look you want), you will get more consistent looking puppies, but fewer of them. Eventually, you may even end the breeding of that line (if I understand it correctly). If you do more of outcross matings (unrelated), there is a higher chance of having more pups. All of the factors play together though, and not one factor will be the final answer.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I see 4 clearly, so I'll stick with that number. 2 boys and 2 girls.

Now I can't wait for the puppy pics!

Wanda


----------



## Julie

I'm guessing it is a Windfall Daddy-----I think there are 4 puppies and I think 3 are girls and 1 is a boy.Due date? First week in April. How's that???:ear:


----------



## havanesebyha

I count 4 and a 5th spine hiding = 5 puppies. I think they will be 3 boys and 2 girls and I think one of Diane's studs is the daddy. (I remember you visiting Diane before Westminster!) This is exciting another first time mommy ~ congratulations Hillary. I'm sending all the best for a safe and healthy delivery for mom & babies!


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh, my due date guess in March 26th!


----------



## Beamer

Lina & Kimberly - Thanks for the answers! 

Ryan


----------



## irnfit

Defintely 4, but I also thought there was a shy one hiding in there. I can't wait for more puppy videos from Kimberly.


----------



## ama0722

That is really interesting about line breeding. I didn't realize that..... okay I need to call my friend who's parents are cousins and tell her to out breed if she wants twins!


----------



## marjrc

Cheryl, you're a riot!!!!!! LMBO 

I'm guessing 4 puppies, 2 girls, 2 boys and they'll be born April 2nd.  Good luck, Hillary and Kimberly!

Susan, your avatar and sig pictures are stunning!!!!! I love them.


----------



## Jane

Havtahava said:


> Jane, I see you haven't guessed! Ha ha! I forgot to tell everyone that Jane was so wonderful to go with us for the x-ray last week. She hadn't done it before and we were due for our regular lunch date, so the timing worked out perfectly. So, in other words, Jane already knows how many are in there.


It was a totally fun outing! And I didn't think it would be fair for me to guess this time around, so I :tape:

I was wondering how many days would pass before you posted the xray to the forum! It was sweet of Britt to do it for you!


----------



## Missy

I was hoping there would be more real info by now.... You know how I hate guessing games. But from being a lazy arm chair sleuth and reading everyone elses guesses. I have deduced that Hilliary is the mommy -(although Kimberly you never really said that) and that Windfall's Brutus is the daddy. (although I think Bailey may be the dad too) 

I see 4 and since you just had a litter of girls I will say 3 boys and a very special little lady who will be born on April fools day--but just barely-- the boys will come a bit later on April 2nd.


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, I knew the guessing would drive a few people crazy, so I didn't post it right away. I was hoping to shave a few days off the wait.

Yes, I will confirm one guess so far - yours. *The parents of these puppies are Hillary and Brutus. *

Leeann caught on right away - before the first breeding even took place. She sent me a private message after I traveled to Chicago and had it all figured out! Smart Cookie!


----------



## Missy

See ---that was "the producer" in me working...wait to hear what everyone else has to say and then put all the pieces together and take credit for it. LOL. 

That Leeann is one smart cookie. Nice too. 

Those are going to be some beautiful pups!!! Does Brutus have any reds in his line?


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, hopefully Diane will see your question and be able to answer you. She knows Brutus better than anyone!


----------



## Leeann

LOL Missy, it was the problem solver in me that figured everything out. 

I have been waiting a long time for this litter to be announced and kept very quite I think that deserves a puppy what do you think?


----------



## mintchip

Leeann said:


> LOL Missy, it was the problem solver in me that figured everything out.
> 
> *I have been waiting a long time for this litter to be announced and kept very quite I think that deserves a puppy what do you think*?


Hmmmmmmm!:ear::ear::ear:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Leeann - I vote for you getting a puppy for keeping so quiet. You were a very, very good girl.


----------



## good buddy

Me&2Girls said:


> Leeann - I vote for you getting a puppy for keeping so quiet. You were a very, very good girl.


I'm a good girl too! My mama always said so. She said Christy, you're a very very very good girl! So do I get a puppy too?? :dance:


----------



## EstrellaVila

LOL, I just found this thread - I am so slow. I love the x-rays, motherhood is one of natures miracles! I can't wait to see the puppies, no matter how many they will be adorable! Many positive thoughts and wishes for Hillary.


----------



## windfallhavs

Missy said:


> Those are going to be some beautiful pups!!! Does Brutus have any reds in his line?


Hi Missy!

Brutus is actually a red sable....I am going to post some of his pictures so you can see him as a puppy and as an adult. At one point, when he was going from his puppy coat to his adult coat, we thought that he might do what most sables do and turn white...but he has held onto the red and it's actually getting more intense as he gets older. I am not a color expert by any means, but I do know that he has produced red puppies when bred to two of my girls who also carry a lot of color behind them. We can't wait to see Hillary's puppies, they are going to be beautiful!


----------



## mintchip

Brutus is adorable!!!
Can't wait to see the puppies.


----------



## CacheHavs

Diane,
Brutus is very handsome. I do love his coloring


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh, Brutus is beautiful ~ super coloring! Hillary's puppies are going to be gorgeous!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Well, I kept quiet too! :tape: Puppies for everybody!!

Just saw the pics of Brutus. He's a handsome boy!!


----------



## Leeann

Oh Diane he is so handsome, I cant wait to see the puppies.


----------



## Lina

Hey I also kept quiet! Do I get a puppy? 

Diane, I love Brutus' coloring! I think I need a red puppy! You hear that Kimberly? :boink:


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly & Diane, I hope you were not planning to keep a puppy, it looks like they are all getting snatched up before they are even born, we were all very good girls.


----------



## good buddy

Leeann said:


> Kimberly & Diane, I hope you were not planning to keep a puppy, it looks like they are all getting snatched up before they are even born, we were all very good girls.


ound:

Diane, Brutus was such a cute puppy! I love seeing how they change as they grow. He held onto alot of his color.


----------



## Havtahava

Awww, there's Brutus! He and Karen look great! She always looks so calm and classy in the ring. I'm jealous. Classy Karen and Gorgeous Brutus!

Diane, it looks like we'll need to repeat this breeding just to get enough pups to go around. :laugh:

Sorry guys. These pups all had homes before Leeann even figured out the breeding.


----------



## Missy

Diane, Brutus was and is a beauty. These are going to be some gorgeous kids!!! 

Kimberly, can we see puppy pics of Hilliary too? 

I kept quiet (because I didn't know) so do I get a puppy too? I want a red girl please!!!! (oh my!!! if there were a red girl out of this breeding,from you two wonderful breeders, and if by chance she wasn't a show prospect-- all my common sense about not being able to handle a third dog may go straight out the window)


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> Awww, there's Brutus! He and Karen look great! She always looks so calm and classy in the ring. I'm jealous. Classy Karen and Gorgeous Brutus!
> 
> Diane, it looks like we'll need to repeat this breeding just to get enough pups to go around. :laugh:
> 
> Sorry guys. These pups all *had *homes before Leeann even figured out the breeding.


:biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha

Awh Darn! Can I be on the waiting list for round two? Pretty please Kimberly?! :whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha

mintchip said:


> :biggrin1:


Sally, don't tell me you are one of those getting one?


----------



## Leeann

Yes Sally is that a hint???


----------



## mintchip

No Kimberly said HAD not has.......


----------



## pjewel

OMG! I want one, I want one. Maybe someone will back out. Give me names of prospective adoptive families, I'll make them an offer they can't refuse, hehehe.


----------



## ama0722

Maybe we just tell the adoptive families that the breeding didn't take for a few years 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Missy said:


> Kimberly, can we see puppy pics of Hillary too?


Here you go, Missy. Here is Hillary as a puppy.






















(And she still does this standing on her back legs to her people all the time!)


----------



## CacheHavs

Kimberly, Hillary was such a cute puppy and what a pretty girl she has turned into.


----------



## Lina

Aww baby Hillary! I love that third one of her.


----------



## Missy

Ohhh these are going to be some stinkin cute puppies!!! Hilliary was and is adorable.


----------



## Guest

I think there are going to be 5 little puppets..:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Thanks Heather, Carolina and Missy. She was such a goofball puppy and we weren't sure how she was going to mature in a house where we already had an Alpha Bitch and a loud Beta Bitch, but she's come into her own so nicely. She was a goofball pup, a gangly teen, but she's turned into such a raving beauty that I hope she doesn't lose too much of it with the puppies on their way. She is definitely my most elegant and beautiful dog ever. I haven't found any Havanese with a nicer coat yet, and her overall beauty is striking - to me anyway.

She was charged ringside two different times by other dogs (trying to bite her, snarling and growling), and I thought that would just ruin a Havanese, but has a bullet-proof personality after that. She has taken several long car trips with me, including the 3-day drive to New Mexico, and will even sleep in the car on her back, totally comfortable with whatever comes her way.

It's blurry, but this is Hillary sleeping in the car as we are nearing New Mexico.


----------



## CacheHavs

Kimberly I just love that last photo, that's priceless:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

She's a hoot! For being such an elegant girl, she is not modest about hiding her underside when she wants to sleep. Ha ha!


----------



## Lina

I love that picture of her sleeping on her back! I think they look their cutest that way.


----------



## maryam187

Oh my oh my, Kimberly, I love Hillary! You guys have matched 2 beautiful dogs together, can't wait to see the results!!!


----------



## ama0722

She is very cute especially on her back in the car.

I am just imagining the color possibilities!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

I wish you could all see her in person. She's an amazing Havanese. I think Diane likes her a little bit too after Hillary's stay with them.  (I saved some fun voicemail messages from Diane telling me that they would, unfortunately, not be able to let Hillary come back home. Awwww.)


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Both dogs are gorgeous! Is it just me or does anyone else think Karen's hair complements Brutus' very nicely?

I cannot WAIT to see these puppy pics!

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava

windfallhavs said:


> Hi Missy!
> 
> Brutus is actually a red sable....I am going to post some of his pictures so you can see him as a puppy and as an adult. At one point, when he was going from his puppy coat to his adult coat, we thought that he might do what most sables do and turn white...but he has held onto the red and it's actually getting more intense as he gets older. I am not a color expert by any means, but I do know that he has produced red puppies when bred to two of my girls who also carry a lot of color behind them. We can't wait to see Hillary's puppies, they are going to be beautiful!


I had to go back and look at the photos of Brutus again. My daughter and I were really privileged to see Brutus three years ago at a remote show in Illinois when he was close to earning his final championship points. (Okay, so it was remote for us!) I was immediately smitten with him, and so pleased to meet Diane and Karen. At that time, I only had Tinky, and had no idea of what our future relationship would become, but I'm so glad we met then or this breeding probably would have never happened.

I can't even tell you how excited I've been about waiting to see these puppies. Every day makes me a little bit more anxious to see them. Once they are born, it is going to be a LONG eight weeks to finally evaluate them. I may go crazy waiting for that date. Seriously! I just hope it isn't a similar case that you sometimes see in humans - two really beautiful people can make some freakishly ugly babies. ound: I hope we get puppies as beautiful as their parents are.


----------



## Jane

Havtahava said:


> I just hope it isn't a similar case that you sometimes see in humans - two really beautiful people can make some freakishly ugly babies. ound: I hope we get puppies as beautiful as their parents are.


I bet they will be stunning! I've never actually seen a case of two beatiful people producing an ugly baby....I have seen one REALLY ugly baby though....then I looked up at the father who was holding her....and she looked just like him


----------



## Havtahava

Jane said:


> I have seen one REALLY ugly baby though....then I looked up at the father who was holding her....and she looked just like him


Oh! Is it wrong to say I laughed at that?


----------



## juliav

I can't wait to see these puppies, with such gorgeous parents they will be too.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, how could you even think that? The puppies will of course be gorgeous!


----------



## JASHavanese

Havtahava said:


> This is Kimberly's daughter. She's out of town, but thought you might want to make some guesses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info later...


I see 4 but they all have their legs crossed <G> so I'll guess 3 girls, one boy. Your Mom's the pro at reading these. She was the only one who got the number right on Bandit's xray other than my vet.


----------



## JASHavanese

Havtahava said:


> Oh Ryan, I saw Carolina's answer earlier and nodded as I read it. There is one more factor thrown in for dogs too, but it isn't a cut-and-dry factor. As dogs are bred closer and closer via line breeding and/or inbreeding, eventually they produce fewer offspring. If you do more and more inbreeding in your program (which creates puppies closer to the look you want), you will get more consistent looking puppies, but fewer of them. Eventually, you may even end the breeding of that line (if I understand it correctly). If you do more of outcross matings (unrelated), there is a higher chance of having more pups. All of the factors play together though, and not one factor will be the final answer.


Bandit was line bred the first time and had 3. The second time was an outcross and she had 3. Both times there were 2 boys, 1 girl. I guess she likes to be consistent


----------



## JASHavanese

windfallhavs said:


> Hi Missy!
> 
> Brutus is actually a red sable....I


He's a pretty boy!!


----------



## abuelashavanese

My guess is 3 puppies --- 2 boys and 1 girl. All beautiful ! Born 04/02/08


----------



## Greg

Kimberly,

Thanks for taking the time to invite me to this thread. I can't wait to see what Hillbill puts on the ground. Her dam, Dottie, is a black belton parti and her sire, Jake, is black with white markings. Dottie also has the silvering gene and as Jake gets older he appears to be a black brindle with white markings.....plus he obviously carries the Chinchilla gene as well. So.......my guess is there won't be any reds, mostly blacks.....maybe a blue..........and maybe some Irish Pieds. I really really hope you get more colors than that though. Of course now that we know about incomplete penetrance, non-Mendelian inheritance and incomplete dominants or trinucleotide repeats who can really do more than guess?

4 pups, all girls.

Thanks again Kimberly. 

...how I long for my Punnet's square


----------



## Diana

OMG these are going to be some beautiful pups! Hillary and Brutus are like the Brad and Angelina of the HAv world!:biggrin1:
I can't wait to see them!


----------



## dboudreau

Greg said:


> Of course now that we know about incomplete penetrance, non-Mendelian inheritance and incomplete dominants or trinucleotide repeats


Could we have the English translation please. 

Kimberly, any signs of labor yet? today is the day I guessed.


----------



## Missy

Greg said:


> ... Of course now that we know about incomplete penetrance, non-Mendelian inheritance and incomplete dominants or trinucleotide repeats who can really do more than guess?


That sounds pretty funny--- there are a lot of jokes that I can think of...but I guess this is pretty serious breeder talk!!


----------



## whitBmom

How exciting!! My guess is 2 boys and 2 girls!! 

1 boy black and white Irish pied
1 boy sable
2 girls tri-coloured partis

Those are my guesses  I can't wait to see the puppies!!


----------



## Havtahava

Greg said:


> Kimberly,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to invite me to this thread. I can't wait to see what Hillbill puts on the ground. Her dam, Dottie, is a black belton parti and her sire, Jake, is black with white markings. Dottie also has the silvering gene and as Jake gets older he appears to be a black brindle with white markings.....plus he obviously carries the Chinchilla gene as well. So.......my guess is there won't be any reds, mostly blacks.....maybe a blue..........and maybe some Irish Pieds. I really really hope you get more colors than that though. Of course now that we know about incomplete penetrance, non-Mendelian inheritance and incomplete dominants or trinucleotide repeats who can really do more than guess?
> 
> 4 pups, all girls.
> 
> Thanks again Kimberly.
> 
> ...how I long for my Punnet's square


Heya Greg! Glad to see you found the thread.

Now, what is a Punnet's square???


----------



## Elaine

Brit,
When you sign in with mom's information you should at least put your name on the thread. I just knew that Kimberly's daughter wouldn't have 4 or 5 little puppies in her. Very cute. Those puppies look very well calcified (?) so I am guessing that they will be here around Friday, just because I'll be in Bakersfield so you will have to call me to let me know how many and what sex. I won't be back until Monday some time and don't like to miss all the fun.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Here's your answer Kimberly:
*Punnet's squares*








*How to interpret this diagram* - This diagram is called a Punnet's square. It is used to determine the possible combination of alleles for a certain gene. The parents' alleles are listed on the sides of the box, and all the possible combinations of alleles for the children are listed in the compartments of the box.
*Important observations:*
The dominant allele produces a phenotype, even when it is present in only one copy.
The recessive allele only produces a phenotype when it is present in both copies (i.e. there is no dominant allele to block it).
Parents who have one dominant and one recessive allele are called carriers of the recessive trait. They have the phenotype of the dominant allele, but approximately 1/4 of their children will have two recessive alleles and display the recessive phenotype.


----------



## havanesebyha

Lisa, I'm impressed! You are one smart gal!! Thanks for the educational morning. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane

Oh, how fun. I want to guess colors too.....

I'm guessing 3 mostly black, and 1 Irish pied! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

Kimberly~ That close up shot of Hillary looks just like Tori, guess it's in the genes, huh?  BTW~ Congratulations! I'm eager to see what Hillary presents you with, too.

Greg~ Did you have to bring up Punnet's Square? I have two jr. high students I'm currently working w/who are both learning about it in their science classes. Unfortunately, neither are "getting it" very quickly. Last week I had a dream about Mendel's pea plants!ound:


----------



## Lina

> Of course now that we know about incomplete penetrance, non-Mendelian inheritance and incomplete dominants or trinucleotide repeats
> 
> 
> dboudreau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could we have the English translation please.
> 
> Kimberly, any signs of labor yet? today is the day I guessed.
Click to expand...

Debra, basically what Greg is trying to say (especially with the reference to Punet's square) is that it's very difficult to determine whether a dominant + recessive will automatically take the dominant gene as had been previously thought (Punet's square shows this).

Non-Mendelian inheritance is basically the idea that Mendellian genetics (previously thought to be always followed) are not actually a rigid guideline. Mendelian genetics basically means (using the example used by Lisa above) that Punet's square holds true all the time. So that if you have two parents one of which is BB and the other is Bb, their offspring can ONLY be BB or Bb. Non-Mendelian genetics have found this to be untrue. The other things Greg mentioned fall under the concept of non-Mendelian genetics.

Incomplete penetrance was found within the last 10 years or so and it shows that genes that are passed down from one parent into a child can actually not completely work, just partly work or not at all. For example, let's say you have the brown eye allele (we can see this when we map out your genome) but you actually have blue eyes it basically means that your brown allele is not working for whatever reason. Some alleles are more penetrant than other. There are alleles that are highly penetrant because they work ALL the time and ones that are low penetrance (work maybe 20% of the time) and some that are incomplete - work almost never. So even though you might have an allele for brown eyes, as an example, you won't express it at all and thusly will have blue eyes.

Incomplete dominants means that let's say someone has two dominant genes (for our example, two brown eye genes) so they have brown eyes. But then we have another someone with ONE brown eye gene and one blue eye gene. Knowing that the brown eye gene is dominant, that person should have brown eyes, but they don't, they have blue eyes. This means that the brown eye gene is an incomplete dominant. Even though it's a dominant gene, it requires a second copy of itself to be fully expressed and viable.

Trinucleotide repeats are a type of mutation that can occur in a person. When this mutation is passed on to their offspring they can actually multiply these repeats. So for example the parent had a mutation AGCAGC which did nothing wrong - no disease - then they have a child and that mutation gets repeated more so it's AGCAGCAGCAGCAGCAGC. This trinucleotide repeat being inserted (and augmented) inside a gene can cause a disease in the wrong gene or a mutation of some sort in another gene - such as blue eyes. Huntington's disease, I believe, is augmented by trinucleotide repeats.

Wow, that was long! Did it make sense to all of you? It just boils down to "we have NO idea in some cases what will happen." LOL.


----------



## ama0722

Wow Lina- I feel like I am at a math dinner party suddenly.

How I shorten it up- is I have blonde hair and I have a sisters with red and brown, the square isn't always perfect!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona

> "we have NO idea in some cases what will happen."


See, now if my instuctors had just boiled it down to THIS, I might have done better in science. :biggrin1:
I have hazel eyes. No one else in my immediate or grandparent family does. They all had brown eyes.


----------



## Lina

Actually Amanda, it just might be perfect in your case. Red hair is a recessive gene that can lie dormant for generations until one person finds another person with that recessive gene too. So in this case only your sister got it since both your mom and dad had red hair recessive genes. You might have it to pass down to your kids, though, it's just one of your alleles. As for blonde and brown, it's totally a mixture of alleles. Hair color is a lot less straightforward than eye color (it's a mixture, not just two alleles one dominant, one recessive) and is not fully understood, actually. But let's break it down: there are only brown/black alleles and red alleles. Red is the light pigment and brown is the dark. So if your parents produced a red head, they definitely have one red allele each. The other allele is brown (since your sister is a brunette). On the other hand, you with your blonde hair, are another mixture. You are brown/red, which produces the blonde hair. Does that make sense at all?

Hair color is VERY complicated and there are actually levels of brown that you can express giving darker brown color or lighter brown to blonde and that is not completely understood by scientists (or is very difficult to explain).

Sorry for the science lesson! I am a dork.


----------



## Lina

Susan, yet another perfect case. Your case could be (and probably is) Mendelian genetics still. You have hazel eyes. That means that your mother and father have carried a recessive gene in them. This could go back for generations, I kid you not. You could have a great-great-great-great-great grandparent that had hazel eyes and all your ancestors up to you have been carrying this dormant recessive gene. On both sides of your family. Then your parents had you and their two dormant recessive genes met up and made your beautiful hazel eye color.


----------



## Havtahava

Genetics are facinating! I wish it boiled down to some simple mathematical equations, but alas, it would get kind of creepy to sit down and calculate your offspring (human or puppies), wouldn't it? I kind of enjoy the element of surprise!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Lina - you are amazing. Where did you learn all of this? It's fascinating.


----------



## mckennasedona

> You could have a great-great-great-great-great grandparent that had hazel eyes


Yes and I wish old photos were color. I have recently become fascinated by geneology and have done a scant bit of research. Someone back there had my hazel eyes!


----------



## ama0722

Lina- don't curse me with red heads. My husband's dad and sister have red hair too!!! I think our family prefers blondes- look at Belle and Dora!


----------



## Lina

Lisa, I am currently getting my Ph.D. in biochemistry. They forced me to take a Genetics course. Although it can be interesting, it's definitely NOT my cup of tea, LOL. I do Structural Biology (think lots of Biochemistry mixed with Physics). Finding the structure of proteins is a lot more interesting to me. 

Susan, that is so true! A color picture would definitely be so helpful from back in the day. I'm sure you'd find your hazel eyes peeking out at you. 

Amanda, I'm sorry but at this point, I think you're cursed. If your dad is a red head then you definitely have that gene. Eventually it will show up again. But maybe not until many many future generations have passed. LOL.


----------



## dboudreau

Lina said:


> Amanda, I'm sorry but at this point, I think you're cursed. If your dad is a red head then you definitely have that gene. Eventually it will show up again. But maybe not until many many future generations have passed. LOL.


Personally I Love Red heads!!!!!!


----------



## Lina

Debbie, I do too!


----------



## DAJsMom

I understood just enough of Greg's comment to think it was funny! I do remember Punnet squares! Lina, I'm glad you are on here, it makes these discussions so much more interesting and educational! I really enjoyed some plant biology courses I took in college. Maybe I missed my calling? Maybe I'll go back to school and get another degree when my kids are bigger...

Three puppies. Two girls and a boy. All beautiful.


----------



## hartman studio

I just saw this thread. Hillary and Brutus are gorgeous- they'll have beautiful puppies. My guess is 2 boys and 2 girls will be born March 30th.


----------



## Leslie

Lina~ Thank you for making my time here so educational. When I tell DH I was on the computer studying up on genetics for my students sake, I don't have to tell him it was here on the Forum, do I? ound:


----------



## Jane

Debbie, I love your redheads too! Sam and Delilah are stunning!


----------



## Lina

Jane, don't forget her beautiful (human) daughter!


----------



## Jane

Lina said:


> Jane, don't forget her beautiful (human) daughter!


Oh! I haven't seen a photo of her - is there one on the forum in an old thread?


----------



## Lina

Jane, I found one from last year. Actually these pictures that Debbie took of Sam and her kids really really made me want a Hav really bad. Kubrick was born 9 days later! 

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=9628&postcount=16

Her daughter is in the last picture. I think you can tell she's a redhead even with the big hat.


----------



## Jane

Thanks for taking the time to find that, Lina! She is a beautiful little girl - and I can definitely see her red hair! I just love how Sam is trying to get that ice cream cone!!


----------



## dboudreau

Jane said:


> Oh! I haven't seen a photo of her - is there one on the forum in an old thread?


Thank you for remembering my Anna. My oldest Son is also a Red Head. There are more pictures in the photo Challenges too.

:focus: Any puppies yet!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722

I just remember how sunburnt my dad gets- but then again he doesnt have much hair left at this point!!! Debbie, I love your daughter- she is the most adorable little girl


----------



## Posh's Mom

Being a redhead myself, I just had to say "Go Team Red!"

Neither of my kids got my red hair. I was a little sad my daughter didn't have Mommy's hair color, although it took me about 30 years to come to terms with the redness myself! She will be spared being called carrot top, being asked "where did your red hair come from?," fingered as a feisty one, burning within seconds of sitting out in the sun, etc...

However, I've noticed that when guys have a thing for redheads, they really have a thing for redheads and it's always a good thing come St. Patrick's day. I get a lot of "Hey, well, she's really Irish. We can buy her a beer."

Debbie, your kids are absolutely gorgeous human and canine alike


----------



## Leslie

Guess I'll share that when I was very young my hair was red. Unfortunately, as I got older it changed to more of a light brown but, in the sun you could see the red. Now it's changing again....to gray!!! Darn! How I wish it'd go back to red instead!ound:


----------



## Missy

I always wanted red hair and green eyes!!! Now if I saw a Red Hav with green/hazel eyes it would be a done deal for me. I would be a gonner


----------



## maryam187

Any :baby: :baby: yet?!? Hurry Hillary, we're all so excited!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

This is a fun thread! Hillary is just gorgeous so it will be wonderful to see her pups.

My guess is 3 girls 2 boys!!!

I know this is an exciting time for you, Kimberly.


----------



## marjrc

Lina wrote: 'Wow, that was long! Did it make sense to all of you? It just boils down to "we have NO idea in some cases what will happen." LOL."

Let's just say my eyes kind of glazed over after a while. :frusty: ound: ound:

I never get enough of pics of your kids and pups, Debbie!!

Kimberly, I love Hilary's baby pics. She's beautiful. Ricky is black like her and they have similar faces, but I just wish his hair was silkier everywhere on his body, not just his head and neck. lol

So?? When's the big day?


----------



## Leeann

Hey dont forget I get first dibs on this litter, I have been waiting and waiting and waiting.. I also decided we would really like add a little girl so Kimberly could you please make sure Hillary has a girl for me..


----------



## Havtahava

It_ is _exciting, Marie!

As to all the other questions on when, my response is just "Tick Tock."


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, is the puppy-cam set up yet? Wow, it may be too private it time-- but it would be so special to be able to watch the delivery. But I certainly would understand if you didn't feel comfortable sharing that.


----------



## Beamer

Kimberly... 3 words for you...

PAY PER VIEW $$$$$$$$$$$ 
who needs UFC..WWE.. boxing.. when you got hav pups?? lol


Ryan


----------



## Missy

Ryan!!!! ound:


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Missy, that would definitely be something to see, but there is no way I could do that. What if there was something gone wrong at the time of delivery? What if the bitch screamed? Eeks. Some of them whelp more easily than others. I think that would make me even more tense than usual.

We've re-configured the puppy area a little differently, so I still need to see what will be the best way to set up the cam this time. As the Fiesta puppies became more active, I had to keep worrying about them chewing on the wire. I just need to see what I can do without making it so I need to keep moving it as they grow.


----------



## KristinFusco

Congratulations Kimberly and Hillary!

Can't wait to follow all of the progress!


----------



## trueblue

I can't wait to see what beautiful pups you'll have this time, Kimberly. Maybe by the time I'm ready for another one, your waiting list will be short enough for me to get one...:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue

Well? How was the night on the couch? Any news to report yet?? Anxiously awaiting the new arrivals...


----------



## Havtahava

I checked for pre-labor signs and ended up sleeping in my bed last night and slept in this morning. Yesterday was a rough day for me with a bunch of stuff that was going on. It felt good to get some solid sleep. 

I don't think I'll have anything to post until Sunday. I may get lucky and then will post on Saturday, but I'm not betting the farm on it.


----------



## Missy

Glad you got to sleep in this morning Kimberly. Every time I pull up this thread-- and see half the picture of the ultrasound (other half is below the screen window) I think it looks like lace. So perhaps a lace theme for this litter? Lace, Chantilly, Battenburg... hmmm that's all I can think of maybe not a great idea... Polyester doesn't really cut it for such special puppies... oh wait 
Tulle is kinda a neat name.

here are some more I found ---

Burato, Reticella (ret if a boy), duchesse (duch if a boy), maltese, torchon, Bucks.

http://lace.lacefairy.com/ID/Identify.html

Oh gosh I will do anything to procrastinate....


----------



## ama0722

:director: Show me the PUPPIES!


----------



## Doggie Nut

As usual I am LATE to the party! Ohhhh how exciting! I love your Hillary and would LOVE to be a mommie to one of her babies someday!! She looks so elegant to me in her pics! And may I say that Daddy Brutus is soooo GQ! Those babies are going to be gorgeous! My vote is for 4! Can't wait for the "cigars" to be passed out and the fun to begin!:whoo:


----------



## maryam187

Missy, I love your name ideas, you have such a talent for this! You should be a breeder just so you can give your pups all these wonderful names. But then again, you would have more than 2 finicky eaters to deal with  :hug:


----------



## Leeann

Missy I think I am going to put you in charge of naming my next puppy. I am so bad at thinking up names and I always love the ones you come up with.


----------



## Missy

maryam187 said:


> Missy, I love your name ideas, you have such a talent for this! You should be a breeder just so you can give your pups all these wonderful names. But then again, you would have more than 2 finicky eaters to deal with  :hug:


Oh gosh, can you imagine how my clients would hate me if I were to give puppies their start in life with pureed filet mignon. LOL-- I'll just live vicariously through the forum---and maybe one day have another one of my own to name.


----------



## KristinFusco

Hi Kimberly!

I was just checking in to see if there was any news :biggrin1:

I will be in Miami this weekend for a wedding, I don't know if I will have computer access down there 

Good luck!


----------



## marjrc

Another web cam??!! Woooooo eeeeeeee!! Aw, Kimberly, you're a sweetheart.  I agree it would be totally awesome to witness the birthing process, but many times it goes on for hours and hours and I can only imagine the stress you'd feel knowing it was watched. Better to keep us in suspense and you only have to worry about Hillary and the wee ones. We'll be patient. I promise. :biggrin1:

Ryan, you're hilarious!!! ound: SMART too!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Oh I cant wait to see the puppies!!! Hope everything is going great!


----------



## DAJsMom

Kimberly-I want to be able to log on to puppy-cam this time!!


----------



## Diana

Best wishes for a smooth and easy delivery for Hillary


----------



## trueblue

Kimberly....oh, Kimberly....any news to share yet?


----------



## ama0722

:behindsofa::spy::crazy::boink::ranger:

Waiting patiently!


----------



## CacheHavs

No She has to wait until tomorrow, so that way I win a







or would that be April Fools on me:biggrin1:

Kimberly good luck with a speedy delivery and safe whelp for mom.


----------



## Havtahava

The puppies are here. I'll post a picture in a few hours. I still need to do some cleaning up before they are camera-ready.


----------



## Lina

YAY Puppy pictures!!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs

Havtahava said:


> The puppies are here. I'll post a picture in a few hours. I still need to do some cleaning up before they are camera-ready.


Congratulations!! So what did she have? #boys #girls :biggrin1: Colors:ear:
Hope all went well.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh big congratulation Kimberly. Can't wait for puppy pictures. Please start a new thread because we're hoping that Puppycam goes up soon too.


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!!


----------



## Poornima

I missed this thread! Congratulations Kimberly, Diane, Hillary and Brutus. Look forward to the cute pictures.


----------



## maryam187

:cheer2: *Congrats Hillary and Kimberly!* Can't wait to hear all about the :baby: :baby:


----------



## Brady's mom

Yeah!! I will keep checking back for more information!! Congrats!!


----------



## ama0722

Can't wait for photos!!! This means I have to cancel any meetings for today that I can't have my computer at!
Amanda


----------



## trueblue

How exciting! Congratulations to Kimberly and Hillary..can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## Moko

OH!

More sweet babies to love! :kiss:

GOOD JOB! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava

Okay, here they are. Can you find all the puppies? You can click to enlarge the image.


----------



## Leeann

THE ONE IN THE LEFT HAND CORNER IS MINE...


----------



## Havtahava

Leeann said:


> THE ONE IN THE LEFT HAND CORNER IS MINE...


Upper corner or lower corner? Upper corner is a male (with four spots cascading down his back). Lower corner is a female that is a hoot to see. I'll posts close-ups of her later. Or, do you mean the one with tan & black stripes and a bushy tail? :laugh:


----------



## Missy

na uh leeann, hands off--- She is mine (lower left) !! I count 8 puppies Kimberly.... Huh? 

Yeah Puppies!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Are you sure about that, Missy?


----------



## CacheHavs

Havtahava said:


> Okay, here they are. Can you find all the puppies? You can click to enlarge the image.


WOW she had 8 puppies:jaw: There were 2 hiding in the x-ray. 
Congratulations, I bet mom is tired


----------



## Jill in Mich

8 puppies!!!! Oh my goodness!!! Congratulations! Can't wait to see more pictures. Hope you and Hillary both get some well deserved rest!


----------



## Leeann

Missy said:


> na uh leeann, hands off--- She is mine (lower left) !! I count 8 puppies Kimberly.... Huh?
> 
> Yeah Puppies!!!!


Yes Lower left coner girl is mine. So back off Missy, I have been calling her right from the beginning She is mine, mine mine... Dont worry I will bring her over for you to snuggle.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I think I see 8 puppies~ But I am also wondering if these puppies are from the same momma~ a few seem to be one size...a few a bit smaller~~~
could just be my eyes playing tricks on me?!
Congrats either way!


----------



## Missy

Oh Kimberly, I AM sure about wanting the girl on the lower left corner right below the squirrel. (see squirrel, she was meant for Cash) 

But here is how I see it,

two puppies on the bottom right (there is a parti below the dark pup) 
4 puppies upper right-- 3 are squished on top of another parti pup.
One parti pup upper left
and MY GIRL lower left.

how did I do? 

These Darlings need their own thread now.


----------



## ama0722

<--- knows how to count better!

Very generous, will even give up the color puppy everyone on the forum seems to love the most!

Amanda


----------



## EstrellaVila

I cant believe my eyes! There are so many puppies, it is amazing! I can't wait for the close ups. Some of those babies look way bigger than the others... poor Hillary!


----------



## maryam187

8 Puppies??? OMG, Hillary, you go girl! How did we all see 4? Did they half themselves or what?!? CONGRATS :clap2:


----------



## Missy

ha ha ha maryam-- in utero cloning. Is there something you're not telling Kimberly?


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations Hillary & Brutus, Beautiful little ones. Hope Kimberly and Hillary are getting some rest. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, great job on breaking down the locations. Yes, I'll make a new thread later today or in the morning. I need to take individual photos of the five that look like black & whites, because they were all born this morning. 

The cream, the black and the brindle were born a few days ago. 

Amanda was very intuitive when she made a comment a month ago in the Fiesta Litter topic, yet she had no idea what was in the works.

I'll post photos, names and other information in a new topic when I can.


----------



## mckennasedona

Congratulations!
It looks like you have a cream one in the bunch. They all look healthy and beautiful.


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- it is a sign, the extra comes ot my house.

Come on guys- I am giving up the red puppy!


----------



## juliav

Congratulations Kimberly.


----------



## Janet

Whoa . . . puppies born several days apart? I didn't know that was possible! Is Hillary OK?


----------



## Beamer

Congrats Kimberly!

So you mean pups were born several days apart? or 2 of your girls gave birth? 

confused in Toronto..


----------



## trueblue

Oh my goodness!! 8 puppies! More to go around....yay!! They are VERY cute!


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, you know, I just picked Pablo up from his neuter (not spay, LOL) and lost my engagement ring (found it after 45 min of panicky search underneath the lining of his Sherpa, please don't ask why) and honestly don't understand anything anymore...I assume the 3 non-B&W were delivered by a different mom??? But who? And since when is Amanda intuitive? I mean, come on, just because she intuitively pees on the steps with Isabelle...?


----------



## KristinFusco

OMG Kimberly I am soooo excited for you and Hillary! I just got back from Miami so I am sorry I didn't write you sooner! Love the picture! That is crazy, I didn't realize that bitches could deliver some of the puppies a few days earlier than the others! You must be so happy to have them all healthy and in hand.

Maryam,

How is Pablo doing? Nico sends his brother a big kiss and a hug.....Pablo's bro needs to be neutered soon too....


----------



## Leeann

maryam187 said:


> Kimberly, you know, I just picked Pablo up from his neuter (not spay, LOL) and lost my engagement ring (found it after 45 min of panicky search underneath the lining of his Sherpa, please don't ask why) and honestly don't understand anything anymore...I assume the 3 non-B&W were delivered by a different mom??? But who? And since when is Amanda intuitive? I mean, come on, just because she intuitively pees on the steps with Isabelle...?


Maryam did I miss the thread where Pablo was getting neutered? I hope all went well, please give him some belly rubs for me. Oh and Monte sends you kisses, little bugger never gives me any kisses.


----------



## hartman studio

Congragulations Kimberly and Hillary. Wow, 8 beautiful puppies!!!! Maryam, hope Pablo is feeling ok after his neutering.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Kimberly- *GORGEOUS* pups!! A huge congratulations!!!! :becky:


----------



## ama0722

Maryam, and I was going to be nice enough to recommend your house for the red havanese puppy....


----------



## Poornima

Wow! 8 beautiful pups. Congratulations! I never knew that puppies could be delievered a few days apart. Look forward to more pictures. 

Maryam, hope Pablo is doing well after the neuter. Wish him speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## Olliesmom

*OH MY!!!*

*I missed the news!!!!*

*CONGRATES!!!!!*


----------



## DAJsMom

Congratulations! I can't wait to see individual photos and read the story of these! I'll take any one of them--especially a brindle. Please please please!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Yea! I was right about them being from two different mommies/litters~ Do I get a prize?! How about a puppy? LOL!


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, when you come back, can you please tell us how the 3 and 5 puppies happened? I'm very confused now, whether they are from 1 or 2 mommies...thanks.


----------



## Leeann

Any one can have a puppy except for the brindle little girl. Me and Missy have already claimed her, she is coming to MA to live.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Congrats to the new Mommie (or mommies)! I must need my eyes examined....8???? Wow! Can't wait to see their close-ups!


----------



## Missy

LOL Leeann. I will take the little orange on Wed, Fridays and Sundays---you can HAV her Mondays, Tuesday, Thursdays and Saturdays, except on every 2nd and 4th week we switch.... and we can both take care of FIVE HAVS when each other goes on vacation.


----------



## Leeann

Missy said:


> LOL Leeann. I will take the little orange on Wed, Fridays and Sundays---you can HAV her Mondays, Tuesday, Thursdays and Saturdays, except on every 2nd and 4th week we switch.... and we can both take care of FIVE HAVS when each other goes on vacation.


SOLD, how could anyone argue with that and having FIVE HAVS at one time. LOL


----------



## Havtahava

Oh my! No, there is no way to have one dam deliver puppies several days apart. Katie's got it. They are definitely from two different litters. 

I'm just editing the last pictures so I can start the new post. A couple of the photos will need to be done over, but I'm not going to fix those tonight. I still need to get some names confirmed before I can post it all though.


----------



## earfax

congtats on the pups. i can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh this is going to be so fun. I'm going to have to go back and see who guessed five. I guessed six, but was off by one. Kimberly, major congratulations and hugs to the moms.

Okay, now I've gone back and decided that I want the little black and white one next to the cream. I love her head - the markings seem perfectly proportioned and the black spot above the tail is to die for.


----------



## EstrellaVila

So excited for pictures! I keep checking this thread during work (very naughty)! Yay for happy puppies and mommies!


----------



## Lina

Oh Kimberly all the puppies are WONDERFUL! 

And Leeann and Missy, you are SO wrong! That little brindle female was MINE the minute I saw her picture (the day she was born). Craig (Kimberly's husband) and I are fighting it out for her. She looks a LOT like Kubrick when he was a wee one so ultimately that means that she's mine... Kimberly even called her her little Chocolate Kubrick Kiss. Now who's puppy is this I ask you?


----------



## mintchip

*MINE!*


----------



## Missy

DID YOU ALL NOT SEE THE SQUIRREL ABOVE THE BRINDLE'S HEAD? 

Cash+squirrel, Brindle Girl+Squirrel it is fate!!! it was meant to be!


----------



## Lina

Sally and Missy,


----------



## earfax

Hi is anyone going tothe Havanese meetup on April 19th?
Animal Haven Soho
251 Centre Street New York, NY
New York, NY 10013
91


----------



## mintchip

:biggrin1: Lina and Missy


----------



## Doggie Nut

Uh Oh......this means a double dose of MHS!! Quick.....inoculate yourselves!!


----------



## ama0722

Thinks it is time for me to lay claim while the brindle girl distracts everyone.... I will take the parti pack!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

Lina, Sally, where do you find these emoticons???? I WANT THEM TOO!!!!!


----------



## mintchip




----------



## Lina




----------



## Lina

Missy, I get mine from http://smileys.on-my-web.com/


----------



## Missy

Ok - I feel really silly-- I couldn't figure out how to put one in this post. But that just means I am more mature than the both of you "na na na na na" so therefor ---Brindle Girl is MINE!!!!

and besides look how nicely Leeann and I had it worked out!!!


----------



## Lina

Missy, Trovita is definitely NOT yours! 

Oh and it's easy to post a smiley, click on it and it should highlight a [ img ] code at the bottom of all the smiley boxes. Just Copy that text and then paste it onto your post. You're done!


----------



## mintchip

I claimed her first!


----------



## Lina

Sally you so did not. I claimed her over e-mail with Kimberly!


----------



## Missy

Well, I claimed her months ago-- I said in a prayer "I want a chocolate brindle girl named after an orange." (I think maybe I should go to bed now)


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oooooooohhhhh.....I *TOLD* Kimberly that when the Forum finds out Trovita is a chocolate brindle all HE_ _ would break out!!! LOL!!!! Remember girls, you have to get past Craig first!


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly-:decision: it just goes to show, you can't trust these forum members... I am personally interested in personality- so send me all 7 of the other pups and I will send back the ones that don't match my family!

:angel: Amanda


----------



## marjrc

ama0722 said:


> Kimberly-:decision: it just goes to show, you can't trust these forum members... I am personally interested in personality- so send me all 7 of the other pups and I will send back the ones that don't match my family!
> 
> :angel: Amanda


There she goes, acting like a brat again..... sigh.......


----------



## trueblue

Thanks for the laugh tonight...you guys crack me up! ound:


----------



## ama0722

Since Marj isn't behaved... she doesn't even get one of the squeeky squirrels let alone the red brindle sister puppy!

:crutch:


----------



## CacheHavs

And the fight is on









You guys are so bad:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

Heather, they are so bad, aren't they? Funny, but so bad... 

Kimberly~ Congratulations on both litters. They look gorgeous!


----------



## juliav

You guys are all wrong, the brindle girl is MINE!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Get vaccinated against the SPSL virus*

Okay all you Super Puppy Snatching League members, step right up and get your inoculations. The nurse will see you now.









I've decided you must all be infected with a virus and once you are no longer contagious then I'll be the only one left and will snatch all those beautiful puppies for myself. :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

Ha, ha, ha.....wishful thinking on your part!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Lisa! Finally, someone who is sane in this group!!


----------



## havanesebyha

*:biggrin1: Kimberly Congratulations!!! :biggrin1: Now we know why you were so busy ~ helping two mommies with two litters! Way to go! They are all beautiful ~ all eight of them!!! *

*You got your Brindle Girl!!!*


----------

